

Ask HN: What are your unused domain names that you would give to a good owner? - coffeecodecouch

Domain hoarding is a real problem, why not share them with Hacker News. If you see a domain name you like, tell the person what you would do with it and they can decide to give it to you or not.
======
premk
I have couple of ideas for the domain name www.logodzine.com that I own. I am
looking for a co-founder/business partner help startup.

------
snoopybbt
nfc.pm -- If adequately well paid.

It's good for url shortening, for NFC-related application/companies and/or for
both.

------
grizzles
taskdrone.com taskdrone.net -

I had a disruptive idea that makes drone cargo feasible, but I'm too busy to
follow up on it.

~~~
markhall
If you are open to giving this, I would love to take it

------
fanaticgeek
skilledinterns.com - I am interested in selling. Good for someone who intends
to start up an internship business.

------
FriedPickles
webpage.computer

------
Mz
kidslikemine.com

I considered selling it but I don't see it really being worth the effort. So,
yeah, I guess I would be okay with giving it away. I am doing nothing with it
and I don't plan to ever again.

~~~
sycren
Out of interest, what were you either using it for or had in mind?

------
motyar
lobi.mobi

